# New M&P Shield



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Picked up a new M&P 9mm shield today at sports addy today cost was 399.00 + tax and callin for total of 439.99. Haven't got to shoot it yet. But will take care of that tomorrow first thing. Just my two cents jj


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Read good things about them. Let me know how it does


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Give you a hundred bucks for it -- since it's a wimpy 9mm...


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Your gonna like it. Shot mine this past weekend. Couldn't believe how accurate it is.


----------

